# BEERFEST 2015 comp moves to the Royal George Hotel in Kyneton



## GrumpyPaul (5/1/15)

I havent seen anything posted yet.

Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2015 competition has moved from its traditional home at the Grand Ridge Brewery and will be held this year at the Royal George Hotel in Kyneton.

Competition details are here

Comp held Fri 28th Feb to Sun 1st March.
Entries close midday Sat 14th Feb.


----------



## Yob (5/1/15)

I assume the year is wrong but addie is correct?
*Date:* Fri 27th Feb. to Sun 1st March _2014_. *Venue:* The Royal George,
24 Piper St, Kyneton Vic 3444

*ed amusing typo correction


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/1/15)

I assume your assumption is correct.


----------



## NealK (5/1/15)

Vicbrew website has the dates as 27th, 28th & 29th March. 
If it really is the end of February then I need to get some brews down pretty quickly!


----------



## manticle (5/1/15)

1st weekend in March.


----------



## NealK (5/1/15)

Cheers Manticle


----------



## mxd (12/1/15)

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest

has the correct dates etc..


----------



## Black n Tan (12/1/15)

Witbier is listed under category 2 and 7. Which is correct?


----------



## SergeMarx (12/1/15)

Both - open style in cat 2, specifically belgian style cat 7.


----------



## SergeMarx (12/1/15)

Pretty excited about this, 10 min drive for me!


----------



## Yob (12/1/15)

You interested in coming to assist stewarding / judging mate, still short a couple of stewards I think, Friday, Saturday?


----------



## Grainer (12/1/15)

Accommodation booked .. Judging Sat Pale Ales.. and maybe Sunday.


----------



## manticle (12/1/15)

What will you be judging on Sunday?


----------



## manticle (12/1/15)

> Witbier is listed under category 2 and 7. Which is correct?


Wit = Cat 2 (Wheat beers)
Bel pale = Cat 7 (Belgian).


----------



## marksy (12/1/15)

Is this just for Vic's??


----------



## Grainer (12/1/15)

Judging th local produce on sunday! Beerfest judging is only fri and sat! Sunday is the relaxation day up there!!


----------



## Yob (12/1/15)

marksy said:


> Is this just for Vic's??


Don't quote me on it but I think so.

You'd have to check the comp rules.


----------



## Yob (12/1/15)

Cheques payable to ‘THE MELBOURNE BREWERS’. Entries can be delivered to participating brew stores in Victoria (including Grain & Grape, Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, Narre Brew Supplies, The Brewer’s Den, Keg King (Springvale) & Brewers Choice) Judging will be on the 27th, 28th February & 1st March 2015 at The Royal George Hotel, Kyneton. Melways X909 F8 Rules & Information 

1. Maximum of 2 entries per category per brewer. Within this limit, only one entry per style. The beer style nominated MUST be a designated style for the category, as listed over the page. The organisers reserve the right to reclassify a beer to a listed style. Style guidelines (to be used in the judging) available at: www.vicbrew.org 

2. One bottle per entry (750ml preferred) with a minimum of 500 ml beer. Cost $10 for first entry, $8 for each subsequent entry. Cheques payable to ‘The Melbourne Brewers’. 

3. Judging will be by blind tasting. Judges decision will be final. Completed judging sheets will be returned to brewers. 

4. Champion Beer and Best Novice will be based on the highest number of judging points received for any beer, with rule 7. to be invoked in the event of a tie. Entries in the Mead category are ineligible for the “Champion Beer” award. 

5. Champion Brewer and Best Club will be determined by the sum of points awarded: 1st: 3 points, 2nd: 2 points and 3rd: 1 point. 

6. Best Novice Trophy is open to brewers who have not placed 1st, 2nd or 3rd in previous VicBrew accredited competitions. 

7. Trophies will be awarded for the 3 highest scoring entries in each Category. In the event of tied scores, placegetters will be decided by progressive countback as follows: a) highest score for Overall Impression; b) highest score for Flavour; c) smallest spread in total scores (smallest difference between highest and lowest scores); d) the judging panel will be requested to resolve the tie. 

8. Presentations for Beerfest 2015 to be made after 4 pm on Sunday 1st March. ENTRY FORM — BEERFEST 2015 Closing Date: 14th February 2015

That was from the entry forms, didn't see anything about being Vic only but might be a good idea to check with comp organisers


----------



## Black n Tan (12/1/15)

From the Melbourne Brewers Beerfest page"Entries are welcome from all Australian States"


----------



## Black n Tan (12/1/15)

manticle said:


> Wit = Cat 2 (Wheat beers)
> Bel pale = Cat 7 (Belgian).


Thanks for the clarificatio. Just a heads up that both Compmaster and the entry form have 'witbier' listed under both categories (cat 2 and cat 7), so you may get some people entering a witbier under the Belgian category.


----------



## manticle (12/1/15)

It will likely get sorted out in the registration. I know the organisers (not me this year - my contribution is limited to judging only) are aware of the double up.


----------



## manticle (12/1/15)

marksy said:


> Is this just for Vic's??


No mate. Anyone can enter as long as the entry is eligible (not produced on commercial premises, etc).


----------



## SergeMarx (12/1/15)

Yob, yep I could do Friday or Sunday if needed for stewarding - not qualified to judge however - what are the details?


----------



## NealK (12/1/15)

Any camping?


----------



## SergeMarx (12/1/15)

Not much within walking staggering distance I'd imagine - there's the Kyneton Caravan Park, bit of a hike when full of the good stuff, but easily possible


----------



## Yob (12/1/15)

SergeMarx said:


> Yob, yep I could do Friday or Sunday if needed for stewarding - not qualified to judge however - what are the details?


I'll send you a PM mate


----------



## bronson (15/1/15)

If one were to come for a day drip which would be the best day going on previous years.
I will be entering to see how I match up to everyone.
I'm not holding my breath but as they say "you've gotta be in in to win in"

Also what goes on when the judging is happening and what kind of turn out would you expect.
thanks
b


----------



## mxd (15/1/15)

saturday is the day (from previous years)

When judging is happening you can do the following

1) Judge
2) Steward
3) see where the returned stuff from judges go and let the stewards know you want any beer above 20 (to start the day off), then 30 and then 40

There will be guys drinking in the bar, carpark, side of the road etc..


----------



## Toper (15/1/15)

NealK said:


> Any camping?


Neal,I understand there'll be limited floor space available upstairs to throw a swag down,much like the Scout Hall arrangement.


----------



## symphony1975 (27/1/15)

reading the competition guidelines, it states :

*2. One bottle per entry (750ml preferred) with a minimum of 500 ml beer.*

so I can't enter 2 X330ml bottles of my imperial stout?

someone say it ain't so........


----------



## manticle (27/1/15)

You could try emailing comp organisers to see if they'll make an exception but 330 mL bottles have been squeezed out as they tend to be a bit annoying. Been a big push to get rid of them for a while.


----------



## jimmy_jangles (27/1/15)

any idea when any comps in NSW are on?


----------



## Yob (27/1/15)

symphony1975 said:


> reading the competition guidelines, it states :
> 
> *2. One bottle per entry (750ml preferred) with a minimum of 500 ml beer.*
> 
> ...


No.. It's a nightmare to steward. Rules is rules


----------



## Yob (27/1/15)

Can you imagine trying to organise a comp where 2 bottles = 1 entry? Those bottles once collected don't necessarily stay together and to find a single bottle among hundreds is a bleedin nightmare


----------



## Yob (27/1/15)

Less than 500ml entries will not be presented to judges.. 

Stewards however, will greatly appreciate your efforts


----------



## jc64 (28/1/15)

Yob said:


> Less than 500ml entries will not be presented to judges..
> 
> Stewards however, will greatly appreciate your efforts


Or will they......


----------



## bronson (31/1/15)

*Hi, just curious as to what category I would enter an amber ale in.*

*I have an American brown ale and an amber ale which I'm wanting to enter.*

*DONT MAKE ME CHOOSE!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_drool2: *
*thanks*
*B*

*(I realise this is not a site comp but surely someone here is a member of Melbourne brewers) *


----------



## bronson (31/1/15)

whoa I went a bit heavy on the bold text.
I wasn't yelling.... maybe the choosing part


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (1/2/15)

hi all, first time using Compmaster, how am i to go about dropping my beers off at a collection point?
say for instance i drop the beers off that have been entered and paid for via compmaster at the brewers den in boronia, what documentation etc do i need to attach to the bottles?
thanks


----------



## Yob (1/2/15)

Print the entry barcode and fix to bottle, cover it in tape or clear contact


----------



## fcmcg (1/2/15)

Is there no saison category ?


----------



## mxd (1/2/15)

no, I thought I'll throw it in as a blond


----------



## fcmcg (1/2/15)

yeah but its not a blond...its a saison..lol


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (1/2/15)

righto, should have looked harder! thanks Yob!


----------



## Lawfo (1/2/15)

Hi guy’s
Not knowing much about competitions, but shouldn’t you be influenced by the AABC or BJCP categorisation of styles?

I don’t know any competition lately that has a wit in 2 catagories and a saison in none (in Belgians)?

It’s not too late to clarify, so you can avoid none entry or misentry, it may help with entry#...


----------



## manticle (1/2/15)

The judging guidelines for each style are aabc. Categorisation changes according to manageability and other factors each year but style guidelines are and always have been aabc/bjcp.

The wit issue is an error that has been addressed earlier. Not sure why no saison this year - might be to do with proximity of Yarra Valley Brewers Belgian Beerfest comp.


----------



## Yob (1/2/15)

Probably, it's why there is no IPA, MM are doing one of those so was omitted from the comp.


----------



## Lawfo (1/2/15)

Thanks for the quick response and clarifying, Comp Sec's are gold!!!!!!!


----------



## Grainer (2/2/15)

If you make a mistake on the entry can you go back in and change it?? how is this changed.. in addition can you delete an entry??


----------



## Yob (2/2/15)

Shit, dunno mate.


----------



## Grainer (2/2/15)

emailed compmaster and Melbourne Brewers.. guess I will have to wait and see if they make the changes required...also got overcharged for most of my entries.


----------



## Yob (2/2/15)

Hope you mentioned it in your email?


----------



## Yob (5/2/15)

No Specialty? 

My raspberry RIS is going to be out of place in Stouts...


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/2/15)

Yob said:


> No Specialty?
> 
> My raspberry RIS is going to be out of place in Stouts...


Save it up for VicBrew, that's the only state comp has the manpower available to judge such a wide-ranging set of "styles".

Plus, your beer will have had an additional 6 months of aging by then, FTW!


----------



## manticle (5/2/15)

Beerfest ran a spec category last year as a tester. Got a good number of entries (as opposed to a number of good entries? Oh shame on me) but I'm not privy as to why the committee elected not to run it again. Probably just about managing the comp, especially on new premises.


----------



## NealK (7/2/15)

Anybody else having problems with compmaster? I keep getting an error when I click on the competition. 
user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MariaDB server version for the right syntax to use near 'AND `uid`=' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`= AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

Email andy davison.


----------



## Yob (7/2/15)

Think he's away in the states currently.. 

I got that and I just went back to the home tab then back through to add the second entry.


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

Did he leave anyone else the keys to the city so to speak? Be good to have a second contact in times like these.


----------



## Yob (7/2/15)

Richard I think, I'll shoot him an email


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

Lucky Rich. Bet he's super pleased.


----------



## Yob (7/2/15)

Stoked, I've sent off the error text, if he can't fix it is guess he'll forward to Andy.


----------



## brianvcskin (8/2/15)

Thinking of entering a few beers, how does your tasting notes, trophies get to you do you have to be there? Or will they email notes. Or is it pickup from somewhere? Thanks


----------



## Yob (8/2/15)

If you enter via compmaster you can download, the actual written sheets are emailed.


----------



## droid (11/2/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I havent seen anything posted yet.
> 
> Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2015 competition has moved from its traditional home at the Grand Ridge Brewery and will be held this year at the Royal George Hotel in Kyneton.
> 
> ...


ahem, just bottled an apa today - reckon it'd be carbed up in two weeks? it was cold crashed


----------



## peekaboo_jones (11/2/15)

Nice - should be close, it's pretty warm this week


----------



## carniebrew (13/2/15)

Anyone know if there's something going on with Compmaster? I can't seem to see any open competitions on that screen.


----------



## droid (13/2/15)

meh, didn't bother

good luck to all and to all a good day!


----------



## Yob (13/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> Anyone know if there's something going on with Compmaster? I can't seem to see any open competitions on that screen.


I've emailed andy, 

if you have trouble, submit at the shop and pay there if you like, designated drop off points will accept entries like this, not ideal but as tmoz I d the cut off, I'd say it's a safer option to have your entries in.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> Anyone know if there's something going on with Compmaster? I can't seem to see any open competitions on that screen.


It is behaving a little different to normal. Go to 'Select a Competition from open competitions' and you will notice the top banner now reads 'Beerfest' (normally you would need to 'select a comp in' and then select a state and a comp, but you do not need to do this in this case), then go straight to 'this competition/enter competition'. 

EDIT: clarify. I just tried it and it works


----------



## fcmcg (13/2/15)

It works but the printing leaves a lot to be desired...especially when I, almost out of ink again ( I know Black ;n tan , I know )


----------



## fcmcg (13/2/15)

Are you coming up B & T ? Swag on the pub floor , apparently....


----------



## Black n Tan (13/2/15)

Nah mate, can't make it unfortunately. You going? Put a few beers in though.


----------



## carniebrew (13/2/15)

Black n Tan said:


> It is behaving a little different to normal. Go to 'Select a Competition from open competitions' and you will notice the top banner now reads 'Beerfest' (normally you would need to 'select a comp in' and then select a state and a comp, but you do not need to do this in this case), then go straight to 'this competition/enter competition'.
> 
> EDIT: clarify. I just tried it and it works


Yep, that worked thanks.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/2/15)

5 entries just done for me.


----------



## Spiesy (14/2/15)

Can anyone tell me what volume of beer is required for entry, and in what format?

Cannot for the life of my find any info on either Compmaster or Melbourne Brewers.


----------



## Spiesy (14/2/15)

Aah found it, on the "ye olde style" entry form. 750ml preferred, 500ml minimum.

Now to quickly clean and learn how to use this Blichmann BeerGun!


----------



## Yob (14/2/15)

Where will you be dropping off? Cut off is today 12/1pm 

I'm doing collection at gng at 1 sharp, most other stores are being collected today as well I believe. 

Crap, gotta make sure mine are carbed too


----------



## Spiesy (14/2/15)

Yob said:


> Where will you be dropping off? Cut off is today 12/1pm
> 
> I'm doing collection at gng at 1 sharp, most other stores are being collected today as well I believe.
> 
> Crap, gotta make sure mine are carbed too


Greensborough... hoping to get there before midday.


----------



## carniebrew (14/2/15)

Got a few of the Masher's beers into Dave about 11am. Will be our biggest club representation in a comp to date I reckon.


----------



## mxd (14/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> Got a few of the Masher's beers into Dave about 11am. Will be our biggest club representation to date.


well done to the mashers, glad you guys are growing an getting stronger looking forward to your comp


----------



## carniebrew (14/2/15)

mxd said:


> well done to the mashers, glad you guys are growing an getting stronger looking forward to your comp


Thanks for that. We're just about to put out the call to our members to fill the various comp organiser positions. If that doesn't happen, there will be no comp! Hopefully our inaugural "Specialty IPA" comp should be going ahead on June 7.


----------



## mxd (14/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> Thanks for that. We're just about to put out the call to our members to fill the various comp organiser positions. If that doesn't happen, there will be no comp! Hopefully our inaugural "Specialty IPA" comp should be going ahead on June 7.


I have a Saison AIPA ready and waiting (havn't tried it yet  )


----------



## carniebrew (14/2/15)

I don't want to hijack this thread...but we're planning on covering the 6 specialty styles in section 21B of the new (draft) BJCP guidelines. I see they've been delayed, but they're still hoping to finalise them in March (at which point they'll be called the 2015 BJCP Style Guidelines). 21B contains Red, Rye, Black, White, Belgian & Brown. Sounds like you have entry #1 for Belgian!


----------



## Yob (14/2/15)

There is sweet fa on the bjcp app to cover speciality too, think we should have a thread for it listing what we do know thus far, if we bank on them updating in time to brew for the comp we may get shorted out. They are pretty notorious with delayed listings


----------



## mxd (14/2/15)

Yob said:


> There is sweet fa on the bjcp app to cover speciality too, think we should have a thread for it listing what we do know thus far, if we bank on them updating in time to brew for the comp we may get shorted out. They are pretty notorious with delayed listings


here we go mate
http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2014%20BJCP%20Style%20Guidelines%20%28DRAFT%29.pdf


----------



## carniebrew (16/2/15)

I just realised June 7 is the Sunday of the Queen's birthday long weekend (republic please!). So we will likely push to June 14.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (16/2/15)

My first comp, managed to get a couple of entries in. Looking forward to the results and feedback. Can't make it to the event unfortunately, playing cricket


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> I just realised June 7 is the Sunday of the Queen's birthday long weekend (republic please!). So we will likely push to June 14.


whats wrong with that? would have thought a long weekend would be better, youre thinking judging numbers may be down due to people being away?



peekaboo_jones said:


> My first comp, managed to get a couple of entries in. Looking forward to the results and feedback. Can't make it to the event unfortunately, playing cricket


you're not coming to Beerfest for Cricket? oooookkkkayyyyyy. Sorry, Just poking shit, gotta do what you gotta do :drinks:

Where did you drop them off? you could have dropped them over to my joint (I collected from Grain and Grape... who promptly sold me a thermometer that reads 102'c in boiling water.. -_- :unsure: <_< )


----------



## mxd (16/2/15)

Yob said:


> (I collected from Grain and Grape... who promptly sold me a thermometer that reads 102'c in boiling water..  -_- :unsure: <_< )


the issue is,
as it was Valentines day, your were out drinking etc.. and no roses/chocs were exchanged, you dug yourself into such a deep hole, that 102 C is the temperature water will boil at that depth

until you send the good woman off to 50 shades to make her a bad woman , you'll be stuck with boil temperature being 102 C


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

She was with me 

(lunch in Williamstown )


----------



## Andyd (16/2/15)

G'day all - yep, have been in the US, but responded to anyone who got in touch via [email protected], and the problems I was aware of have been sorted.

Didn't have time whilst away to keep an eye here, but always ready to respond to an email!

Andy!


----------



## carniebrew (16/2/15)

Yob said:


> whats wrong with that? would have thought a long weekend would be better, youre thinking judging numbers may be down due to people being away?


Yeah, my main worry is judges and stewards...tough enough to find them as it is, without worrying about who's nicking off for the long weekend. And I don't think there's too many issues with pushing it to June 14.


----------



## manticle (16/2/15)

No doubt aware but double check when other comps are scheduled. From memory, westgate stout is july so first of financial year (you'd be last) and brit ales is usually may.
Disregard if you are already aware of all this.


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/15)

manticle said:


> No doubt aware but double check when other comps are scheduled. From memory, westgate stout is july so first of financial year (you'd be last) and brit ales is usually may.
> Disregard if you are already aware of all this.


Yes , Stout Extravaganza will be Sunday July 5th
Regards
Ferg


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

A bit of information for anyone thinking of attending to help or just for a look.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Beerfest is going to be a great weekend!

If you’re planning on dropping your swag at the Royal George in Kyneton for $10 a head, as there’s limited spots,* first in to reply with:*
·[SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]your name
·[SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]night you’re staying, i.e. Fri and/or Sat(?)
will be guaranteed a place in the room upstairs where the judging will also take place. ($10 collected on day is to cover cleaning, disposables etc.)

Weekend Activities:
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]9 holes of golf on Friday afternoon
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]Spit roast on Saturday night (Free for Melbourne Brewers members, $5 for others).
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]Sunday morning BBQ breakfast (free for Melbourne Brewers members, $5 for others).
[SIZE=11pt] · [/SIZE]Great prizes will be raffled all weekend so bring some spare change!

Come and sample the great range of craft beers available on tap and food at the Royal George’s bar. All visitors welcome. 

See you there!
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

If you let me know here, I can pass the details along to the people organising this side of it.

Cheers


----------



## 1974Alby (17/2/15)

Geelong Craft Brewerrs are pencilled in to host our inaugural comp on 14 June. This date was selected on advice from VicBrew that the Merri Mashers were hosting their IPA comp on Sun 24th May and Westgate on 5th July- we picked a date in the middle...Carniebrew, I cant check or send pm's from work PC for some reason but will be in touch when I get home to discuss.


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

Can we move this discussion to a different thread guys? It could easily go into extended discussion.


----------



## hoppinmad (17/2/15)

Albainian said:


> Geelong Craft Brewerrs are pencilled in to host our inaugural comp on 14 June. This date was selected on advice from VicBrew that the Merri Mashers were hosting their IPA comp on Sun 24th May and Westgate on 5th July- we picked a date in the middle...Carniebrew, I cant check or send pm's from work PC for some reason but will be in touch when I get home to discuss.


Yes this is correct. Check the Vicbrew events calendar carniebrew. May 24th is the set date for the IPA comp.


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

Post from above so it doesnt get lost among discussion, 



A bit of information for anyone thinking of attending to help or just for a look.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Beerfest is going to be a great weekend!

If you’re planning on dropping your swag at the Royal George in Kyneton for $10 a head, as there’s limited spots,* first in to reply with:*
·[SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]your name
·[SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]night you’re staying, i.e. Fri and/or Sat(?)
will be guaranteed a place in the room upstairs where the judging will also take place. ($10 collected on day is to cover cleaning, disposables etc.)

Weekend Activities:
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]9 holes of golf on Friday afternoon
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]Spit roast on Saturday night (Free for Melbourne Brewers members, $5 for others).
[SIZE=10pt] ·[/SIZE][SIZE=7pt] [/SIZE]Sunday morning BBQ breakfast (free for Melbourne Brewers members, $5 for others).
[SIZE=11pt] · [/SIZE]Great prizes will be raffled all weekend so bring some spare change!

Come and sample the great range of craft beers available on tap and food at the Royal George’s bar. All visitors welcome. 

See you there!
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

If you let me know here, I can pass the details along to the people organising this side of it.

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/15)

Westgate has john Kingston , myself and Neil KAVANAGH ALL STAYING SAT NIGHT


----------



## carniebrew (17/2/15)

Back on Beerfest...can anyone tell me what the thinking is behind having the cut-off date for entries 2 weeks before the comp? I remember last year the Worthogs allowed entries on the day of their Pale Ale Mania comp, so I'm just curious about the different approaches, to help us decide which way to go with our Specialty IPA comp.

Is it to do with having a good idea of how many beers there are to judge well before the date? Or giving bottle-conditioned beers plenty of time to settle? Or the fact it's up in Kyneton, etc etc?


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/15)

Westgate used to allow entries on the day untill we got 35 ( for 70 total ) entries on the day which made for some serious data entry and delays...
The following year , we made the cut off , the week before...numbers dropped by 15...
Last year they were back up to 75 .At least we had all the enties logged and sorted the week of the competition , so we've stuck with no entries on the day...


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

Yep, it's to allow time for collection and time to enter all the data, my understanding is that there is some resistance to online only entries from some of the more.. Traditional people of the aged persuasion.. Having a mixture of online and manual entries is a bit of a nightmare as I understand things.. Wadd-aya-gunna-do


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Up until a couple of years ago, entries were allowed on the day but when you have a big comp, it is a nightmare trying to arrange flights when you are accepting late entries. Some of the flights at recent beerfests have exceeded 40 and you have to manage that. More chance of things going wrong if you aren't prepped in advance. Even things like serving temp might be inconsistent with same day entries.

As you suggest too - knowing numbers is important for judge allocation, whether to split flights, etc.


----------



## carniebrew (17/2/15)

Thanks guys. Manticle, how does Beerfest handle a flight with 40+ beers in it? e.g. the Pale Ale category last year had 45 entries. Did the same panel of judges score all 45 across multiple flights/days? Or did you have to use multiple panels of judges, with some kind of "mini best of show" at the end?


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

Should have seen Linton at the end of it.. The judges deserve medals.. And liver transplants


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

carniebrew said:


> Thanks guys. Manticle, how does Beerfest handle a flight with 40+ beers in it? e.g. the Pale Ale category last year had 45 entries. Did the same panel of judges score all 45 across multiple flights/days? Or did you have to use multiple panels of judges, with some kind of "mini best of show" at the end?


It's a tricky one. You can split over 2 days with same judges or split over 2 tables of different judges if you have enough judges. Both have pros and cons. Really flights should be 10 - 15 in any given day in order to provide quality judging and feedback but that requires more judges and helpers (not just talking about beerfest - all comps). Organisers of comps are very aware of drawbacks and try different methods to make everything smoother and better. Not always easy to see the whys when you're not directly involved but people are considering these things carefully.


----------



## carniebrew (17/2/15)

manticle said:


> It's a tricky one. You can split over 2 days with same judges or split over 2 tables of different judges if you have enough judges. Both have pros and cons. Really flights should be 10 - 15 in any given day in order to provide quality judging and feedback but that requires more judges and helpers (not just talking about beerfest - all comps). Organisers of comps are very aware of drawbacks and try different methods to make everything smoother and better. Not always easy to see the whys when you're not directly involved but people are considering these things carefully.


Thanks. I hope you realise I'm asking in order to feed this experience into our MM comp should the situation arrive, not because I'm dubious of anyone's methods. Trying to soak up as much as possible at the moment. I've been reading the BJCP comp handbook, and things get complicated when it comes to having different panels of judges judging within a single category..."mini best of show" methods for deciding winners, etc etc.


----------



## manticle (17/2/15)

Yeah I get that. Not seeing it as critical and even if it was, criticism when fairly worded and offered helps people improve.


----------



## Toper (18/2/15)

Yob said:


> Should have seen Linton at the end of it.. The judges deserve medals.. And liver transplants


That was just Lintons warm up for the Saturday night fun.I don't think Kyneton realises what it's in for :lol:


----------



## Yob (24/2/15)

From the event organisers..

*Melbourne Brewers Beerfest Comp is on this Fri evening, Sat, and Sun at the Royal George in Kyneton. Entries have closed but now is your last chance to secure a leave pass and book a train ticket to Kyneton to be part of the action!*

*If you can get up there Friday arvo join us for golf from 1pm at Kyneton Golf Club - I think some actual golf is played.

The rest of the weekend will be spent enjoying the beers on tap at the George, being part of the action at the judging tables, quite a few raffles for decent prizes, some good food (discounts for Melbourne Brewers’ members), and the usual high-spirited frivolity that has become synonymous with this competition.

So go get that leave pass..*

Chris and Lucinda are the operators out at Kyneton having taken over the Royal George Hotel last year, Chris Taylor is a member here and an avid lover of the craft as can be seen HERE and his support and efforts to create a club for the area HERE and of course his "We bought a Pub thread" HERE.

I for one am looking forward to the weekend and seeing what he's done with the place (and getting among the beers he's got on).

Not to mention also that the Eagles are playing at Hanging Rock this weekend also so it's probably going to be a big weekend all round, get amongst it or wait for the photo's :lol:


----------



## Danwood (24/2/15)

Popped in to the RG weekend before last. 

Tilquin sour, Hargreaves ESB and Temple New World Order Am. Stout all hit the spot, as did the food.

The pulled pork empanadas were nom of the highest order !

Have fun to all who are attending the event.


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/15)

OK, I've scored a leave-pass (but have to provide pre-5am Chauffeur-services for the rest of the week!).

I can get there on Saturday morning & am looking forward to catching-up with an ex-Pres. of the Melb. Brewers for a couple of beers into the bargain.

Any indication of timings for the Judging schedule? I'm happy to help-out wherever needed.

What's the situation for bagging swag-spots upstairs for the Saturday night?


----------



## manticle (24/2/15)

Reserve with yob a sleeping spot. First flights at 9 on sat I believe.


----------



## Yob (24/2/15)

manticle said:


> Reserve with yob a sleeping spot. First flights at 9 on sat I believe.


Pretty sure if you bring the swag, space will be available, ($10 to RG) I'll pass along the intent to ensure a spot is available to you.

I'm _only _chief steward and helping out on multiple other details so have no input into judging rosters etc.. (can put you forward if you wish)

but we all know what the best position is don't we Martian? :lol:

ed: call me when you get there if you have trouble with access


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/15)

Yob said:


> I'm _only _chief steward and helping out on multiple other details so have no input into judging rosters etc..
> Ha! Sucker!!!
> 
> but we all know what the best position is don't we Martian? :lol:
> ...


If you want a hand with anything &/or want me to turn-up extra early on Saturday to lend a hand setting-up, just shoot me an SMS or PM.


----------



## Yob (24/2/15)

I hope to have it in hand by Friday arvo though.. as you well know, a good amount of work early makes for less work late.

I hope to work hard Friday so I can 'monitor' Saturday.. your help is always welcome though mate


----------



## Toper (25/2/15)

Looking like a great weekend,good to see a few people who don't usually make Mirboo turning up.  I hope Chris has Gippsland Gold on tap,I'm really gonna miss that  :lol:


----------



## darrenp (28/2/15)

Hey guys any news on results for those of us who couldn't make it to Kyneton?


----------



## Yob (28/2/15)

Totes.. Results should be online tonight, we've put pretty much wrapped it up now so best of the best to the best of the best..

Big ups to martin for assisting with the running of the comp, couldn't have run so smooth without your help..

Thank to all judges, stewards and the Royal George for hosting.. I 
personally look forward to many more events here


----------



## Spiesy (1/3/15)

Yob said:


> Results should be online tonight.


Not just yet, by the look of things.


----------



## Wolfman (1/3/15)

Nope not yet.


----------



## fcmcg (1/3/15)

Westgate won club of show 
There was a big storm last night
Results were delayed by this 
Results up when Andy gets home


----------



## Andyd (1/3/15)

Sorry folks,

We had a blackout in Kyneton last night and I couldn't get the results up (flat laptop).

So... results are online now at CompMaster

Full Results

Summary Results

Scoresheets will be uploaded a little later in the week. Offline scoresheets will follow a little way behind.

Prize winners will be contacted by the committee in the next two weeks to arrange collection of prizes and trophies.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## carniebrew (1/3/15)

Hey Andy, something seems to have gone wrong with the "Merri Mashers" choice of club....it's appeared on some, but not on others...mine for example, and I definitely remember choosing it from the drop down (you'd kinda expect the Pres to remember!). One of our guys won a category (Nick in Pale Ale), and another placed (Julian also in Pale Ale). Any chance we could get this fixed up and the results put out again please?


----------



## Grainer (1/3/15)

Totally Stoked with the Win.. A HUGE thank you to Melbourne Brewers for their hospitality

I ended up with a clean sweep:

Novice Brewer
Champion Beer
Champion Brewer

Munich Dunkel 3rd Place .. Previous comp got an 8 as it was just put into the keg.. shows time makes a HUGE differene
Eisback 2nd place .. This was a recycled Vienna Lager from Oktoberfest
Baltic Porter 1st Place - Champion beer (Almost didn't enter it cause I didn't think much of it being my first Baltic I have ever brewed... just shows if u brewed it ..enter it and support the clubs.. as every now and then you can produce great beers without knowing it..)

Thanks heaps guys and to the sponsors of a great event


----------



## Spiesy (1/3/15)

Congratulations, Grainer! :kooi:


----------



## Grainer (1/3/15)

No .. I will be thanking u for your great sponsor prize  Thanks heaps for supporting the event


----------



## Mardoo (1/3/15)

Well done Grainer!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/3/15)

Top effort Grainer...you prize hog.


----------



## SergeMarx (1/3/15)

Nice job Grainer! - Do we get the BP recipe now?


----------



## thebigwilk (1/3/15)

Well done Grainer. The best I did was equal sixth place with 108 points, this is the first comp I have entered just wondering what is the highest score you can get I thought it was only 50 and how many judges get to sample each beer ?


----------



## NealK (1/3/15)

Thanks for a great night last night!
The hospitality was fantastic and I personally hope that The Royal George will become the new home of Beerfest. It was brilliant to meet some more of the brewing community and put faces to names of some of the characters on here.
A 1st for my Vienna lager and a slab of Hawthorn amber ale in the raffle was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Yob (1/3/15)

3 judges per table/flight so totals out of 150.. we actually ended up with a fourth on a number of tables (not counted in the final tally though) doing a bit of training.


----------



## fcmcg (1/3/15)

Was a great venue and great evening . Thanks for the hospitality, Melbourne Brewers !
Well done to all who placed ( stunned that I scored a second in american pales ) and of course to Grainer who swept the floor . 
Cheers


----------



## Vanners (1/3/15)

Really stoked to get 1st place in pale ales. Thanks heaps for all the effort and organising put in by Melbourne Brewers. It is a great comp.


----------



## carniebrew (1/3/15)

Thanks for the fixing up the results with the Merri Mashers club name so quickly too. Great work once again by the Melbourne Brewers putting on such a comprehensive comp.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/15)

Vanners said:


> Really stoked to get 1st place in pale ales. Thanks heaps for all the effort and organising put in by Melbourne Brewers. It is a great comp.


Congratulations.. It was a good pale ale.. I remember it.. I was the judge !! and its hard to remember a pale ale after you have had like 30 of them !!


----------



## Spiesy (2/3/15)

Grainer said:


> No .. I will be thanking u for your great sponsor prize  Thanks heaps for supporting the event


Our pleasure, mate.


----------



## Yob (2/3/15)

I would also like to thank all the people that put their hand up to help not only the stewarding, but the multiple other tasks that needed doing for the comp, they are too many to name individually (both tasks and people) but you all know who you are and don't think that your help has gone unappreciated.

Its a tough gig and a long day, I know how sore I am physically so I can but assume others are feeling similarly.

Big ups to youze all

:kooi:


----------



## MartinOC (2/3/15)

*BIG* thanks to Chris & Lucinda for being such great, warm, accommodating hosts, all whilst trying to run a business & put-up with a bunch of tanked-up beer-nuts that just want to keep going into the wee-smalls....then open for business the next day.... :super: . All with a smile & GREAT hugs...  

Excellent venue, excellent selection of beers (until Yob single-handedly blew the only keg of Hopinator [Bastard!]).

Ups to the Melbourne Brewers for organising & especially to Jesse for letting my Stewarding-Nazi to run-free.. h34r: . Sorry if I occasionally stepped on your toes, mate. I just can't help myself sometimes...

I'll be back next year, for sure!


----------



## carniebrew (3/3/15)

Does anyone know when the score sheets should be up on compmaster?


----------



## mxd (3/3/15)

Andy said later in the week, potentially next week with the pub hol etc..


----------



## Andyd (3/3/15)

I'm a bit slammed at the moment, but I've got to transcribe a few of the sheets onto official forms tonight, and then should be in a position to start uploading through the day tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (4/3/15)

Evening all,

I got enthusiastic tonight and got all the scoresheets uploaded. Let me know if anyone has any problems...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Yob (4/3/15)

Good work Andy 

Cheers


----------



## mxd (4/3/15)

thanks Andy and all involved, thanks to the judges for some constructive feed back.


----------



## Spiesy (4/3/15)

Andyd said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I got enthusiastic tonight and got all the scoresheets uploaded. Let me know if anyone has any problems...
> 
> ...


Where are they?


----------



## Yob (4/3/15)

Spiesy said:


> Where are they?


I couldnrt see them on Mobile but on PC under "My Results"


----------



## Spiesy (4/3/15)

Yob said:


> I couldnrt see them on Mobile but on PC under "My Results"


Yes, found them.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Andyd (5/3/15)

Yob said:


> I couldnrt see them on Mobile but on PC under "My Results"


Should still be there on mobile... What's your phone/browser?

I'm working on a new platform to improve the experience on mobile devices (amongst other things). Hoping to have it ready for VicBrew, but that will depend on work etc...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Yob (5/3/15)

Chrome mate. Didn't check on other browsers


----------



## Andyd (5/3/15)

Hmmm. Comes up on my iphone in chrome when I masquerade as you... Is there a log-in screen showing up on the right-hand side of the screen? If there is, could you drop your credentials in there again and see if that fixes the problem? It sounds like a bug that a couple of people were having ages ago, but I'm starting to zero in on with a few reports recently.


----------



## SergeMarx (5/3/15)

Hey Andy, can't see any results under my results - but assume this is because i registered on compmaster later? Any way to link up the entrant data to my profile? Ot

Cheers
Rhys


----------



## Andyd (6/3/15)

Yeah - if you didn't enter online, your score sheets don't get linked (because matching transcribed data's just too hard to be 100% right), so they're online but you can't see them... So next time you know what to do 

That said, I've just dived in and created the link for you. Should be there now.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## SergeMarx (6/3/15)

Cheers Andy, appreciate it. Thanks for constructive comments too!


----------



## Trevandjo (18/3/15)

Hi all. 
Will the scoring sheets get mailed out? I only entered a sulphury hefe but I'd like to see what good points the judges found as well as advice.


----------



## bronson (21/5/15)

Sorry to be digging up old posts, but I just received my score sheet via snail mail. (didn't reg thru compmaster) (......idiot)
So great to finally get some feed back that aren't from mates who are just happy to have a free beer.
Will defiantly be taking take notes on board. Thanks b


----------



## MartinOC (21/5/15)

Bronson, independent feedback is a great way to know you're on the right track to making better beer for yourself (& those freeloading buggers who drink your stuff for free...!). That's one of the benefits of entering beers into competitions.

'Hope you got a lot out of the Judge's comments & can build on it from here. :beerbang:


----------

